# paving trailer



## john1066 (Dec 26, 2007)

i was wondering if any of you have put trailers together for your paving supplies like loots roller shovels rakes all that stuff so you can just hook up and go and if so if you could send me some pics im trying to figure out how to put one together the best way.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

john1066 said:


> i was wondering if any of you have put trailers together for your paving supplies like loots roller shovels rakes all that stuff so you can just hook up and go and if so if you could send me some pics im trying to figure out how to put one together the best way.


John I have 2 pretty unique tool trucks

I set up a 4 door GMC and a 2 door IHC with hook lifts and tool boxes. They also have PTO driven 125 cfm air compressors.

The bodies carry the 2 rollers. A 224 cat 3 to 5 ton vibratory and a 1 ton Beuthling. Then in the boxes on the side are all the small stuff and air tools like pavement breakers, air saw, air tamper, chipping hammers. In the main box behind the cab is a 55 gallon deisel transfer tank and all the rakes and shovels. I also have an air hose reel mounted to the side of the truck. They're a bit heavy but they are still under the 26 k limit

A neat ability we make use of is when we are doing a machine curb. We take the 1 ton roller off and put the curber on with out touching the 5 ton roller. 

We had lots of trailers over the years and I think if thats the direction you want to try you can tear a page out of the local landscape / lawn guys book. But for me, it always seemed we were limited in our ability when we used trailers of any sort. 

If you brought the rollers, you didint have a compressor or vice versa. Then you always needed another vehicle, most likely a pick up, to suppliment that crew. With my set up its a 1 truck operation unless we're doing a lot or road, but then the truck and trailer deliver the heavy stuff anyway. 

Now i have no small trailers to deal with electric brakes that never work, lights that never work, and tires that seem to wear very fast.


----------



## john1066 (Dec 26, 2007)

yea were looking into a hook truck for one of the foreman now. but the trailer is for everyone else in the company. we own 5 compressors and they stay on the jobs but im thinking of having a way to get all the stuff in one place so that you can hook up and take it out for the day to do small jobs then bring it back at night. do you have any pictures of your truck that you could show me maybe i can get an idea there


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

All the paving guys I know load the paver, roller and a skid steer on a trailer, then toss all the tools into the hopper of the paver and roll on.

I know that is not answer you are looking for, but that's what we see here.

The set up Vinny has, sounds like he has put quite some thought into it.

I wouldn't mind seeing some photos as well


----------



## john1066 (Dec 26, 2007)

im not looking for it for those times we have a regulare paver 8-16 feet and 5 ton roller so our lowbed does that this is for when we go out to do patches or do berm or anything like that. the guys waste was too much time in the yard in the morning getting everything together if it was all on one trailer it would work better. I was thinking of having the one ton roller a hand roller 2 wheel barrows cones 4 loots 4 square shovels 2 iron rakes and then a job box with tack some black beauty trowels things like that that take forever to find i was just looking for a way to organize it right.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm going to try and get some of the photos into the attached photo album. 

I tried usingt that thing a while back and for what ever reason I was only able to get 1 photo in there, though i am technoligy challenged:sad:

But if i dont have any luck there PM me your (Tgeb and John) emails and I'll send it along that way


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

tgeb said:


> All the paving guys I know load the paver, roller and a skid steer on a trailer, then toss all the tools into the hopper of the paver and roll on.


Yea, thats an OK system for a small roller, a small paver, and a small skiddy but its not a package capable of specification grade commercial or municpal work. I have seen that set up and it usually a small track paver, a 1 ton roller and a skiddy that may not be able to load a triaxle. Its good for small residential driveways but you get a little out paced by 100 ton jobs or bigger.


----------



## john1066 (Dec 26, 2007)

Ive seen that set up a thousand times but out paver and roller is one load the way i want to do it is have something so when we go to pave you hook up to that one trailer and have everything you need the lowbed is going to drop the paver and roller off for you


----------

